# Male Lion Shows A Croc Who's Boss!



## Ivanchuk (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Fern (Oct 18, 2013)

Gosh, never seen a croc back off before thanks for posting.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)

_The best video i ever saw was The Battle at Kruger, obviously the Lion rules in this video_


----------



## That Guy (Oct 18, 2013)

He ain't King of the Jungle for nothin'.


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 19, 2013)

That Guy said:


> He ain't King of the Jungle for nothin'.


Tru Dat


----------

